# bearded dragon



## ohbakin (Sep 24, 2014)

my beardy use to be easy to handle when she was a baby now shes a juvenile and each time i put my hand near her to pick her up she opens her mouth and occasionally nips me. Is there anyway i can get her use to handling so when she gets bigger she wont get through skin lol


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Oct 22, 2014)

A lot of reptiles go through a "moody phase". I would suggest buying some thick gloves and just working through, once your bearded dragon learns that biting will not cause you to put her down she'll eventually give up. I definitely don't suggest feeding her by hand, causes too much confusion.


----------

